# Foros Acerca del Foro Sobre el funcionamiento del foro  ¿Cómo insertar imágenes al tamaño real en mis temas publicados en AgroFórum?

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Les paso el siguiente "tip" para que puedan insertar imágenes en sus temas al tamaño real, porque es muy sencillo y hace la diferencia cuando se trata de alguna publicidad o alguna foto para diagnosticar algún problema con sus cultivos.  
1) Como siempre, deben utilizar la opción "Insertar Imágenes" y cargar sus fotos "Desde el ordenador". 
2) Una vez cargadas las imágenes, éstas van a aparecer en su mensaje en tamaño miniatura.
3) Hagan doble click sobre la vista en miniatura, y les aparecerá un cuadro de opciones titulado "Configuración de imagen".
4) Elijan el tamaño que quieren para sus fotos dentro del mensaje (Miniatura, Medio, Grande o Tamaño Completo).
5) Hacer click en "OK"
6) ¡Listo! 
Ojo que también pueden agregar enlaces para cuando los usuarios hagan click sobre sus imágenes, pero este tema es más que nada para que sepan cómo hacer para que sus fotos insertadas aparezcan grandes para una mejor visualización, sin necesidad de hacer click sobre la imagen para que ésta se amplíe. 
Espero les sirva este pequeño tip. 
SaludosTemas similares: ¿Cómo suscribirse a los distintos temas del foro para no perderlos? Nuevos temas en foros y blogs serán publicados en nuestras páginas de Facebook y Twitter ¿Cómo crear nuevos temas propios? ¿Cómo publicar videos en AgroFórum.pe? ¿Cómo publicar fotos en AgroFórum.pe?

----------

Alper, gjaram

----------

